# is 1.5 mg of Clonazepam at once safe ?



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

I stopped taking all my meds (abilify,Cipralex,clonazepam) in the summer stupidly thinking I do not need them and the past 2 weeks have had terrible panic attacks where I have severe nausea and an overwhelming sense to get out of whatever situation i'm in. I have been taking .5 of clonazepam on days where I'm doing stuff (went to concert) and I still had a panic attack, not as severe but enough to ruin the night.

I have a gig tomorrow (i'm in a pretty regular gigging band) and I am freaking out thinking about what if I have a panic attack before the show or on stage etc so i was thinking of taking 1.5 mg of clonazepam to be safe and fully relaxed for the night. My question is is this safe to do ? and will I still be able to function on this dose ?


thanks for the help in advance


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

yes, safe. and regarding your level of functioning/cognizance, take 1-1.5mg today and see how you fare before tomorrow's gig.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah it's safe.


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

ok so i took 1.5 mg and its about an hour later and I already feel way better , I was nervous and worried about tomorrow and even tonight (thanksgiving) but now I just feel calm and relaxed and slighly hazy but I can deal with that


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

That's what I take.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

fI've been thinking of going to the the doctor and asking for Klonopin.


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

ok so I was getting prepped for tomorrows gig and i felt nausea and faintess again so Im goanna try 2 mgs tomorrow before the gig and pray to god that it works


----------



## coldcrush (Oct 4, 2012)

logieberra said:


> I stopped taking all my meds (abilify,Cipralex,clonazepam) in the summer stupidly thinking I do not need them and the past 2 weeks have had terrible panic attacks where I have severe nausea and an overwhelming sense to get out of whatever situation i'm in. I have been taking .5 of clonazepam on days where I'm doing stuff (went to concert) and I still had a panic attack, not as severe but enough to ruin the night.
> 
> I have a gig tomorrow (i'm in a pretty regular gigging band) and I am freaking out thinking about what if I have a panic attack before the show or on stage etc so i was thinking of taking 1.5 mg of clonazepam to be safe and fully relaxed for the night. My question is is this safe to do ? and will I still be able to function on this dose ?
> 
> thanks for the help in advance


the ld50 (half the lethal dose) for klonopin and most benzos is pretty high so I wouldn't worry about it being physically dangerous, wether you will be able to 'function' is another thing entirely, if you've only been taking .5mg/day on occasion your tolerance is going to be pretty low and if you triple your dose you might find certain routine activities more difficult than normal

however it sounds like it will really help you on this occasion, try taking 1mg or 1.5 tonight and see how it goes


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

The worst thing that will happen is you might be tired. Your dose of .5 per day is pretty low...so taking 1.5 would be a lot. I can take 3 mg per day so 1.5 is totally safe.


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

ok so taking 2.5 mgs tomorrow before my gig would be ok ?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

logieberra said:


> ok so taking 2.5 mgs tomorrow before my gig would be ok ?


That worst thing that will happen from taking klonopin alone, as much as there is in your pill bottle is that you'll fall asleep. Only you now how you will function at a given dose, but it's not going to cause any physical damage.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

logieberra said:


> ok so taking 2.5 mgs tomorrow before my gig would be ok ?


If 1.5mg works though than I'd take that. Although, I take 2mg every night and its not a big deal. The only thing I'd be concerned of is whether it makes you drowsy during your gig.


----------



## logieberra (Oct 6, 2012)

thanks guys for all the info and help, I think I will take 2.5 mg tomorrow just to be safe and start my cipralex again on the monday with clonazepam to combat the increased anxiety I get when starting SSRIs


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

totally safe. benzo's are extremely safe. (no sarcasm()


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

ull be fine i tested my tolerance last night with 60mg of lorazepam didn't do the trick


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> ull be fine i tested my tolerance last night with 60mg of lorazepam didn't do the trick


Ok well don't do that though.


----------

